# UCLA Professional Screenwriting Program



## Sofie (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I would like to apply to the professional screenwriting program at UCLA. You need to write a statement of purpose for this.

Has anyone been accepted into the program? What should you focus on in the Statement of Purpose? I don't know where to start and I read they only accept a small number of participants. I'd like to be one of them    

Or if you have other tips.. feel free to let me know!


----------



## Flixwrider (Apr 2, 2011)

I got accepted into the program.  I actually had applied to the MFA program but got denied, but then two weeks later I got an email inviting me to enroll in the Professional Program.  Basically, they used my writing samples and my personal statement , which was basically about some rough times in my life and how film was an important element as I grew up. When I was invited I did send them an email asking how many students are admitted into the program and was told that approx 60-90 are accepted each year.


----------



## matthews8590 (Feb 2, 2012)

hey guys, 

just to clarify, do they automatically charge you 1500 upon acceptance? or do they notify you of being accepted and then you put down that deposit?

-Matthew


----------



## honeybadger (Feb 4, 2012)

I, too, applied to the MFA program, got an interview, but was rejected and am currently.doing the professional program. As for the statement of purpose, be yourself. The statement of purpose is to let UCLA know.who you.are, and why you want to do their program, so let them know in the most creative.way possible. There is no magic formula for writing a statement of purpose, as it is about you, and you know you best, so be true to yourself. As for the 1500, it is a deposit to be paid upon acceptance into the program. The rest of the money is due around September. The 1500 basically holds your spot. As a current student of the Professional Program, I can't praise it enough. My instructor is fantastic, and I've learned a lot. It is also a great education if you are planning on applying to the MFA program, from what I understand. Good luck, and if you have more.questions, I would be happy to answer them to the best of my ability. I would also suggest checking out the UCLA 2012 Screenwriting forum on this site,as the Professional Program and statements of purpose have been discussed quite a bit.


----------



## CheckersOut (Feb 19, 2012)

I applied for the UCLA Professional Program in Screenwriting for the 2012-2013 season. Does anyone know how long it takes before you receive an acceptance or denial? Thanks.


----------



## matthews8590 (Feb 22, 2012)

they told me it would take about 10 days...(good luck!)


----------

